# Can I trust these results?



## dirufangirl

I don't know how many dpo I am but I have taken 3 tests that are faintly positive but they are also known for evaps so I don't know if I can trust it. The pictures were all taken within 10 minutes


----------



## Deethehippy

Absolutely, those are pink and clear BFP's!! Congratulations


----------



## daniyaaq

They look very solid and obvious I think you can call it


----------



## Rach87

Those are all super positive, definitely not evaps. Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

positive! :bfp:


----------



## dirufangirl

Thanks guys. I wasn't expecting to be pregnant so I guess I don't really believe it lol. Also I'm kinda worried because I took those tests on the day my period was due, but they are still soo faint. I'm going to wait until Thursday and hopefully the lines will be darker...


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Definite positive. Congratulations


----------



## dirufangirl

These are the tests from today. I think they might be slightly darker.


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely pregnant! Congrats! And those are great lines. Try not to worry


----------



## Bevziibubble

They are darker. Congratulations! :)


----------



## Tripltemum3

great lines! Congratulations! x


----------



## dirufangirl

Thanks guys. I think I was probably just testing a little early since I was going by my period since I have no idea when I ovulated. I will test again on Thursday and try not to worry.


----------



## dirufangirl

Well I had to test again today because I told my boyfriend...


I think it's safe to say the lines are getting darker and I definitely have a:bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsT116

Congratulations


----------

